# 2010 Axion Edge 5 pin Site



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Seeing if anyone would be interested..

Axion Edge 5 pin site in Lost Camo, .020 pins, harmonic damper, and Axion light. Perfect condition.

Purchased new in April 2010 from Sante Fe Archery. I paid $119 and change OTD and would like to get $90 firm. Located in Lake Jackson.

I will get some pictures up this evening. This is the promo pic. PM me if interested


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

*Pics of the actual Axion Site*

Here are some pics of the Axion sight I am selling. Again the site is in perfect condition and the reason for selling is I have chosen to switch to a micro adjust. PM with any other questions.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

bump. Again this is a like new sight that funtioned flawless for me. I also have a red damper if preferred. Thanks for looking.


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

I got $20 on it. The 2011 model is way better. Your still trying to sell that thing. You might have better luck pawning. Don't forget to tell them about the bent pins. LOL B.I.L.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

wesleyslugs said:


> I got $20 on it. The 2011 model is way better. Your still trying to sell that thing. You might have better luck pawning. Don't forget to tell them about the bent pins. LOL B.I.L.


Ha Ha Brother-in-law. Always joker jokerson. Dont listen to him folks this sight is flawless.


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

Okay, I'll give you $21 but that is it.


----------

